# Keep This Away From Your Kids!!!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Spell checker? We don't need no stinkin' spell checker!
Check this out...

Olny srmat poelpe can.

Cdnuolt blveiee taht I cluod aulaclty uesdnatnrd waht I was rdanieg. The

phaonmneal pweor of the hmuan mnid, aoccdrnig to a rscheearch at Cmabrigde

Uinervtisy, it deosn't mttaer in waht oredr the ltteers in a wrod are, the

olny iprmoatnt tihng is taht the frist and lsat ltteer be in the rghit

pclae. The rset can be a taotl mses and you can sitll raed it wouthit a

porbelm. Tihs is bcuseae the huamn mnid deos not raed ervey lteter by

istlef, but the wrod as a wlohe. Amzanig huh? yaeh and I awlyas tghuhot

slpeling was ipmorantt!

Hpapy Tirlas,
Duog


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

How long did it take to type?? It is much harder to intentionally mispel.

John


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Interesting!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> How long did it take to type?? It is much harder to intentionally mispel.
> 
> John
> [snapback]92767[/snapback]​


LOL

Unfortunately I don't try to intentionally *misspell* I just do

Bill.


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Taht is too wreid, Duog. I raed and udenrsootd the wolhe tnihg!

-Mtat


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ohhhhhhh - my head hurts!

By George - Doug - I think you've solved that little math problem of mine! (0k Ok - not exactly solved - but defintely explained!) I don't (usually) have any problem spelling....but I think that must be what I do with those number-thingys. You mean the order matters?


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Whoa!!!














Wierd but true!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

But what language would it be if you were walking backward on a conveyor belt??


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

That hurts to read.....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That is amazing though
But you have to give Doug a big hand:clapping: 
To actually type it out and not spell one word correctly









Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

u ned a veykshun


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> That is amazing though
> But you have to give Doug a big hand:clapping:
> To actually type it out and not spell one word correctly
> 
> ...


all the words with 3 or fewer letters are spelled correctly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

While I wasn't able to read it as fast as normal, I was able to read it with no problems.

Pretty neat stuff...thanks Doug


----------

